# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25 мая - Кипящий Британский Брит Бит в Шкафу! Живые группы и вечеринка!

## u.rok

Объятые терпким предвкушением лета, в этом году все мальчики и девочки намного раньше отправятся на побережье – навстречу его приключениям, открытым купальникам и лимонаду, оставив музыкантам только знойные фестивали и гитару у костра. Но в тот самый день, когда университетские городки будут, затаив дыхание, ждать Последнего Звонка, разразится на предельной громкости безудержный и кипящий Британский Бит!

В пятницу 25 мая прохладное подземелье «Шкафа» станет сценой для исключительного музыкального события: здесь будут и смелые экспериментаторы из одесского коллектива THE FREEBIES, и шумно-разрушительное выступление ансамбля THE DOTS BEAT из города Аккермана, и, конечно, СJ Plus с коллекцией отборных английских ритмов.

Начало в 21:00.

Помните об элегантности британской моды:

ЛЕДИ, изящное летнее платье или английская блузка с воротничком будут Вам очень к лицу.

ДЖЕНТЛЬМЕНЫ могут надеть легкие брюки, рубашку и галстук.

И главное для всех – удобная обувь.

Арт-клуб "Шкаф" (Греческая, 32)
vk.com/summer_fever_shkaf

----------

